# ADA 120P Geophagus Red Head Tapajos biotope build.



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Any advice or criticism would be greatly appreciated. I wanted to create a simple and minimal tank with emphasis on the FISH yet trying to stay as close to being region accurate as possible.

-Tank ADA 120p Overflow with ADA stand. 
-Lighting: TEK 6 bulb with Giesemann bulbs 2 Actinics and 4 Middays
-Filtration: ADA ES 600EX with ADA Lily Pipes and Wet Dry with Eheim 1262 pump. Hydor inline 300w heater connected to the ADA filter and an Eheim secondary Heater in the wet dry. 
-Scaping materials= Pool filter sand, manzanita wood, and brown rocks.

Livestock: 12 WC Red Head Tapajos, 20 Lazer Green Cories, Plecos (adonis, gold nugget, snowball, leopard), 30 lemon tetras.



















thishig how i feeoijhg right now! 






















































Any advice on the scaping and also I am trying to mess around with the bulb configuration. The reds are coming out just the way I want it on the geos but the rest of the speckles on the body are just not "popping"????


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

This is very impressive. I cannot say anything about the authenticity as I know nothing about the region. 
I have only two constructive remarks:
1) This seems like a ton of light. I don't know the fixture but I assume its T5HO. With a heavily planted tank, this much light would scare the heck out of me, let alone this much light with no plants 
2) The overflow box is distracting. Perhaps you could configure the branches on the other side of the tank to try to obscure the overflow. 
Good luck. Please keep us updated.


----------



## zackdmb (May 3, 2011)

I love this tank....very realistic in terms of their natural habitat. The only thing in terms of the scape i would change would be to remove the rock on the left. Giving the Geo's more floor space would be beneficial to them as they love to forage and sift through the sand, and would also improve your viewing as they would act more natural. I do not think this would detract from the overall look of the tank. Also, i agree that the overflow box is a little distracting and ideally would be hidden by wood, but its much less distracting than it could be.I had a group of 7" G. Altifrons that light up like Christmas when i added more blue spectrum lighting. Very nice tank, well done.


----------

